# Manual pages, X binaries and libraries: where?



## sossego (Oct 7, 2009)

I decided to backup the xorg.conf file that worked and went looking for the xorgcgf and xorgconfig commands. They don't exist on my box.
Also that the X binaries which are on my debian installation on the box aren't on here.
I'm typing from firefox3 while kde4 is building.
The x server doesn't seem to be using the memory on the card for anything.
Or I can't tell if it is because I don't know what tools to use.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> I decided to backup the xorg.conf file that worked and went looking for the xorgcgf and xorgconfig commands. They don't exist on my box.


They have been replaced by *Xorg -configure* a long time ago. With Xorg 7.3 and later there isn't really a need anymore for xorg.conf anyway.



> Also that the X binaries which are on my debian installation on the box aren't on here.


Look in /usr/local/bin.



> The x server doesn't seem to be using the memory on the card for anything.
> Or I can't tell if it is because I don't know what tools to use.


What card do you have? A lot of cards work but have no hardware acceleration.


----------



## Dexom (Oct 7, 2009)

&quot said:
			
		

> I decided to backup the xorg.conf file that worked and went looking for the xorgcgf and xorgconfig commands.


I kept my xorg.conf too, as i migrated my workstation from a Linuxdistro to FreeBSD. All I had to change was the path to the mouse device (/dev/sysmouse). To prevent HAL from kiddind with my configuration, I had already the following lines in my xorg.conf:
_
Section "ServerFlags"
   Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
   Option "AutoEnableDevices" "False"
EndSection
_



			
				&quot said:
			
		

> The x server doesn't seem to be using the memory on the card for anything.


If you mean direct rendering you can install mesa-demos(/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos) and run "glxinfo", which prints out if direct rendering is enabled or not.


----------



## sossego (Oct 7, 2009)

SirDice, I have an nvidia geforce 8400 gs 128mb card released under the colorado company.


The old behavior allowed the memory from the card to be used if it was there.


----------



## adamk (Oct 7, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> SirDice, I have an nvidia geforce 8400 gs 128mb card released under the colorado company.
> 
> 
> The old behavior allowed the memory from the card to be used if it was there.



Well did you install the nvidia drivers for your card?  The open source drivers do not provide 3D acceleration and barely provide any 2D acceleration.

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm building kde4 still and mesa-demos just failed.
I'll need to enable Linux compatibility for the nvidia source drivers to work- the ones from the nvidia website.
It's the nv driver. I really don't care about the acceleration.
If need be, I can use the ati integrated chip for that.
I got the card to try to cut down on memory use by x.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> I'll need to enable Linux compatibility for the nvidia source drivers to work- the ones from the nvidia website.


They work fine without it. In the port there's the option to enable/disable linux compatibility.

x11/nvidia-driver


```
OPTIONS=        FREEBSD_AGP     "Use FreeBSD AGP GART driver" off \
                ACPI            "Enable support for ACPI Power Management" off \
                LINUX           "Build with support for Linux compatibility" on
```


----------



## adamk (Oct 7, 2009)

Use the appropriate nvidia driver from the ports tree.  You do not need linux compat if you do not plan on running linux applications.

And bear in mind that this will only work for i386, not for amd64.

Out of curiousity, what makes you think that X isn't using the memory on the X server now?

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm enabling linux for flash- I have noscript and flashblock already installed.
The output from top has xorg listed as using 48080k.
This install is i386.
If I come across as being snappy, please forgive me, I'm not meaning to offend.


----------



## adamk (Oct 7, 2009)

It is my understanding that much of what you see in terms of Xorg memory usage in top is actually video ram that has been mapped to your physical ram.  Compare your 48 megs to what shows up in top here:


```
1721 root          1  52    0   632M   309M select  3   0:34 11.08% Xorg
```

If you want, you can also use xrestop to see what resources each X client is using in the X server.  

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 7, 2009)

top had 183M:SIZE and 53M:RES with 0.0%:CPU


----------



## Dexom (Oct 7, 2009)

&quot said:
			
		

> mesa-demos just failed


There are binary packages on the ftp servers. But if you managed to install the nvidia-driver, you may install x11/nvidia-setting, which let you tweak some stuff and get infos about the driver and the X-environement.



			
				&quot said:
			
		

> I really don't care about the acceleration.


Flash without DR is no fun. You'll get probably high cpu load.



			
				&quot said:
			
		

> I'll need to enable Linux compatibility for the nvidia source drivers to work- the ones from the nvidia website.


Flash (eg. linux-f10-flsahplugin10) don't need linux-support *in the driver*. A running linuxulator and mounted /compat/linux/proc does fine here.



			
				&quot said:
			
		

> top had 183M:SIZE and 53M:RES


66/46 here.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 7, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> ```
> 1721 root          1  52    0   632M   309M select  3   0:34 11.08% Xorg
> ```


Your Xorg is running as root. Why's that?

Also what Xorg features and WM/DE are you using? 11% CPU seems quite a lot... Here, I rarely get that much. Most of the time, it's between 0 and 3.x.
And how long has Xorg been running. 34 seconds of CPU time is very low for Xorg. I usually get ~1 minute for every hour of uptime.

I'm very curious, I know


----------



## adamk (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm using kdm, which runs as root.  

I'm not sure what I was doing at the time.  I probably either had KDE desktop effects enabled or was playing openarena.

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Your Xorg is running as root. Why's that?


It's supposed to run as root. It doesn't mean that the user using X is root though.


----------



## adamk (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a good point.  The only way to get the Xorg process running as a regular user would be with KMS, which is not yet available on FreeBSD.  I'm not even sure if KMS allows that on Linux yet, either.

Adam


----------



## Beastie (Oct 7, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Beastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I know. As I said: it's running as root. I still don't get why though. Okay it has to access video memory, but... `% top`

```
PID USERNAME      THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE    TIME   WCPU COMMAND
912 <my user>       1  46    0   167M   159M select   8:27  1.66% Xorg
```
This is what I have and always had, on every machine I've ever installed FreeBSD+Xorg on. Unless my memory is failing me, I don't remember ever seeing Xorg running as root.
Maybe there was always something terribly wrong with my setup or some paranormal phenomenon in play


----------



## sossego (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the nvidia driver installed but not yet kldloaded and nvidia-settings.
The nvidia-xconfig won't download from the site; so, I grabbed it myself and placed it in /usr/ports/distfiles. What part of the makefile do I manipulate to grab the source from distfiles?
The reason for grabbing the file was the error that the sizes don't match.

On a future note...

The nvidia.ko driver, is it the free one and what process do I use to unload it? Is there something more than a simple kldunload?


Everytime I build a FreeBSD setup, I learn something new.
Every setup is a different one and usually on the same machines.
After all the confusion, it is all worth it. The performance is great. When this box had only 256m ram on it, I ran xp, fedora 4-6, freebsd, minix, and suse on it. Graphics rendering with the integrated chip was better than on the others. Qemu emulation was great, talking about multiple layers with little performance loss. Sound worked great. The security is wonderful. Got past java hackers, script kiddies, rootkit hackers. 
With a freebsd setup, I'll let it run until each section is built, I may at times not do that with linux.

Anyway, thanks for the help so far, I'd be SOL without it.


----------



## adamk (Oct 7, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> This is what I have and always had, on every machine I've ever installed FreeBSD+Xorg on. Unless my memory is failing me, I don't remember ever seeing Xorg running as root.
> Maybe there was always something terribly wrong with my setup or some paranormal phenomenon in play



It's your user, which means that are likely not using a display manager launched from the rc scripts or from /etc/inittab, otherwise it would show up as root (unless you were doing some strange things with su in those scripts).

If I run X with 'startx', as I assume you are doing, it would show up in top under my user.

Having said that, even when running X with 'startx' as your normal user, it's still running as root.  The binary is SUID root, and there's no way to get around that without using KMS.

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> What part of the makefile do I manipulate to grab the source from distfiles?


Absolutely nothing, nada. It will automatically download the source if it cannot find it in /usr/ports/distfiles. Since it's there it'll use it.



> The nvidia.ko driver, is it the free one and what process do I use to unload it? Is there something more than a simple kldunload?


Nope kldunload should work unless the module is in use. And no, nvidia.ko is not the free one. It's the binary driver from nvidia. The 'free' Xorg nv driver doesn't have a kernel module.



> Everytime I build a FreeBSD setup, I learn something new.


I still learn and I've been using FreeBSD for a decade now


----------



## Beastie (Oct 7, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> not using a display manager launched from the rc scripts


I see. It has been quite a while that I have used a DM (I use xinit), so I don't really remember how it looked like under top.


----------

